# How can someone's Inheritance be checked?



## ninsaga (28 Dec 2009)

Have a problem to deal with regarding declaration of someones financial status. 

This person did receive an inheritance- but as such how is it possible to check the details of the inheritance - is it even possible & where would I start?


----------



## mf1 (28 Dec 2009)

*Re: How can someones Inheritance be checked?*



ninsaga said:


> Have a problem to deal with regarding declaration of someones financial status.
> 
> This person did receive an inheritance- but as such how is it possible to check the details of the inheritance - is it even possible & where would I start?



Why do you need the info? How much info do you need? For what purpose? 

Have you asked the person for any info? 

There may/should be a paper trail - i.e. solicitor's/executor's correspondence, receipt, bank lodgment. Which the person should have. 

If you knew whose estate the inheritance came from, you could contact the solicitor or executor handling the estate ( if you have the permission of the beneficiary) and ask for a copy Will,  Inland Revenue Affidavit and executors account.  

Was CAT paid? Is there a CAT clearance cert? 

mf


----------



## ninsaga (28 Dec 2009)

*Re: How can someones Inheritance be checked?*

Not being rude mf1 so don't take it the wrong way - the purpose for which for this I require it is irrelevant to the post.

I am unable to get any info directly from this person either and I do not have access to their receipts/ bank details etc.

Nevertheless - you have given me an idea - are CAT details also in the public domain?


----------



## Ravima (28 Dec 2009)

*Re: How can someones Inheritance be checked?*

you can get details of the will from your local probate office. that however, does not PROVE that the beneficiary got any inheritance as s/her could have disclaimed it. If that is the case, then it went to those entitled to the residue of the estate.

not a huge amount of people disclaim, but there are exceptions to every rule.


----------



## mf1 (28 Dec 2009)

*Re: How can someones Inheritance be checked?*

"Not being rude mf1 so don't take it the wrong way - the purpose for which for this I require it is irrelevant to the post."

Not sure what you're saying there but, as far as I am concerned , and I do say this as a professional adviser, always "cherchez the reason why!". What is in the public domain, what is relatively easily ascertainable and what you need to find out by stealth are all very different  matters and depend very, very much on why you need to know. 

mf


----------



## mercman (28 Dec 2009)

Keep it simple. The full details of a Will after Probate is available from the Probate office in Dublin for a small fee.


----------



## ninsaga (29 Dec 2009)

Thank you mercman!

mf1 - just to add......to your point this may bare relevance......we are owed money by an individual who claims no to have it. We have reason that they did come into money through a number of possibilities one we believe was through a land sale in another part of the country ...land previously owned by a deceased parent. Whether it was willed to the individual or not is unknown as there are a number of siblings.

We are trying to find out without challenging the individual for now.


----------



## thesimpsons (11 Jan 2010)

could it also be the case that while a person was willed an inheritance, they never received it due to other calls on the estate before the will would be apportioned out - ie if there were unpaid taxes due, they would have a higher call on the estate than an individual who may have been willed something.  Also, just because I might say in a will that I leave "Mr X"   100,000euro it doesn't mean he will get it.  When the will was made I might have had the money to give out generously but by the time I die I may well have squandered it all away and there is no inheritance left.


----------

